# Remote Thermo Range Boost



## michchef (Oct 23, 2009)

While browsing around for some new remote thermos I started reading about the Maverick ET-73 Smoker Thermometer on Amazon.com and checking out the reviews on it. Most complaints were the same as for other thermos: the range is less than it should be. One guy that replied with a review also posted a way that he found to double or even triple the range of this thermo and he said that there's no reason it shouldn't work on other brands.
All you need is 2.5 feet of 22 gauge copper or steel wire and for tools:

Soldering Iron (along with flux and solder)
Sandpaper or some type of file (an emery board would even work)
Wire cutters
Drill (or Dremel Moto type tool) and small drill bit (1/16")
Very small (jewelers sized) Philips screwdriver

That and you need steady hands and know how to solder (I can't solder to save my soul).

Here's a link to see how it's done:

http://www.instructables.com/id/Incr...Q-Thermometer/


----------



## raceyb (Oct 23, 2009)

I have that same dual probe therm and my only complaint is the same, range. They claim 100', but I've never gotten past 40' with a clear los.


----------



## michchef (Oct 23, 2009)

After I posted this, I saw the Meat Thermometers forum down below. I looked earlier, but didn't see it. I'll post this down there too and if the admins want to delete this then, that's fine. Sorry


----------



## DanMcG (Oct 23, 2009)

Wow , points to you John!! I love my et-73 but it never works 50 feet away with three walls between me and the smoker. Thanks for the link , I can wait to mod one and give it a try.


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 23, 2009)

One thing you want to remember if altering your thermometer is that if it doesn't work, you can kiss any warranty on it good bye...  And if you mess it up you will have to buy another thermometer...


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 23, 2009)

That seems like alot of trouble to go thur to be able to get farther away from your smoker. Is it that important that you cann't lose touch with your smoker for a few minutes or an hour.


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 23, 2009)

It make you wonder what some people would have done if they had grown up in the 50s and 60s when all TVs had rotary dials and 13 channels without remotes doesn't it...


----------



## DanMcG (Oct 24, 2009)

Yes it is! 
When it's 15° out with a 20 mph wind and I got a 6 hour smoke going, I prefer to watch the temp action from inside the house. if I can boost the range so the hi temp alarm and read outs work while I sit here and read SMF then it's worth trying the mod.


----------



## DanMcG (Oct 24, 2009)

I just finished modding my transmitter and it's working at 80' through 4 walls. When the rain lets up I'll check for max distance. I couldn't be happier, Thanks again John
I don't think it took more the 30 minutes to do and 10 of them were spent looking for my soldering iron :) If anyone needs help let me know and I can walk ya thru it.


----------



## rickw (Oct 24, 2009)

While this sounds like a great idea my soldering skills SUCK. So I'll have to opt out of this one


----------



## nickelmore (Oct 24, 2009)

I just got my maverick back from warranty with the same problem. It now works probably 10 feet further than before. 

It is getting modded, not because i'm lazy, I just want to make sure that I dont have a flame out or a flair up. 

I originally bought it so can have the convience of doing other things that I enjoy at the same time the smoker is running, ie cleaning the garage, waxing the bike, and maybe get around the the "honey do's"


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 1, 2009)

For what its worth; this is the first time I have used my modded 73 since this thread started. I have a couple Canadian bacons going and thought I see what type of distance I could get out of the new antenna. No tape measure involved but pacing it off it looks like its good for 250 feet, from the opposite side of the house including going through 2 block walls and a couple interior ones. Needless to say I can now sit here and enjoy SMF knowing that the reading on my remote is a real time reading.


----------



## the dude abides (Nov 1, 2009)

Interesting, but man that's a lot of work.  I've only owned one ET-73 and it works great.  Quite often I'll have the transmitter in the backyard with the smoker while I'm in the garage with the receiver.  I have had no problems at all.  That's through 3 walls of my house and probably 50' away.


----------



## nickelmore (Nov 2, 2009)

Dan, What length did you use for the antenna?  I was thinking of 6.47inches.

And there is a receiver mod floating around on the net as well.


----------



## teeroy (Nov 2, 2009)

Good stuff. I may have to try this. The wireless aspect of my ET-73 is pretty much useless based on where my smoker is and where I would monitor it inside (which isn't anywhere special, just across the patio and inside the sliding glass door).


----------

